# Bugsy the Exterminator



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

This is a "Costume test" video I made of one of the characters I play for an amusement park's haunt. I couldn't get a vid of Bugsy at the park, because the area I frequent is too dark, and I can't leave a tripod anywhere visible. I'm one of the Stalkers, so I play at least 3, up to 6, characters each night. We have a new walk-through, so the queue can be up to 2 1/2 hours, and I keep the guests entertained in line. 
His original BugBomb, seen in the first video, used a CO2 fire extinguisher. I work for a fire equipment company, and had a bunch of them, but I didn't really like the poor activation, or the fact that I couldn't turn it off once activated. Version 2 used a small compressed-air cylinder that pressurized a 2-litre bottle full of soapy water, causing foam to shoot out of the top. Unfortunately, on its second use, I didn't connect the output hose correctly, and the bottle exploded! It was contained in the bucket, but sure scared everyone, especially Bugsy! I replaced the bottle with the pressurized windshield washer tank from a 1960's Beetle. (They connected the washer tank to the spare tire and used air pressure to spray the fluid.) It leaked at the regulator and tank, so I rebuilt it, and added a 1/4-turn "Dump valve" that really makes the foam fly! 




Once I get a better video of Bugsy (wearing his correct costume hood, and with AIR in his spray tank!) I'll post it.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Love the Exterminator theme! ...not your run of the mill costume. Nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bugsy's head movements in the first video remind me of that strange surgery-addicted character in the movie "Hellboy" - very feral and not quite human.

I like the look of the liquid spewing out of bugbomb version 4. It has the appearance of a device that's malfunctioning and therefore more dangerous to anyone within range.


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Bugsy's head movements in the first video remind me of that strange surgery-addicted character in the movie "Hellboy" - very feral and not quite human.
> 
> I like the look of the liquid spewing out of bugbomb version 4. It has the appearance of a device that's malfunctioning and therefore more dangerous to anyone within range.


Karl Ruprecht Kroenen! I love that costume! When I put Bugsy together last year, he had an orange jumpsuit, but I thought he was too similar to "Ratman", an Exterminator that works on the other side of the park. I got the green suit, and made the backpack tank cover to look more "Dieselpunk". He has a new helmet now, with a wider brim, and I covered the bottom of the air cylinder. His hood is black, too. The goggles are very old welding goggles I found in our barn. I took the dark lenses out, and put 35% window tint film on the cover glass- totally black from the outside, but about as dark as light sunglasses for me.
It's odd, and a bit creepy- I can't move like that if I don't have the costume on. (Maybe because of the 20-pound backpack!) I didn't try to figure out how he would act- he just came out. He is rather insect-like- he doesn't walk, he scuttles. He's sort of funny, but intimidating because he doesn't speak, he just stares with those dead black eyes. 
The video of BB4 I didn't post was the one where it fell over as I pulled the rope, and fired straight at me. It has a brick in it now, for ballast.


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

I just threw the costume together last year as an extra, so I didn't have to wear a huge "Stalk-Around" body all night. I had all the components already, just had to assemble them. The helmet was originally made as a Miner's hat from "My Bloody Valentine", but I didn't wear it. (I made an awesome foam-head pick, too!) The respirator was smaller, with round filters, but I didn't want to paint it, since it's one of my Ground Zero artifacts. I exhausted this one painting a car, so I could ruin it for the costume. The backpack and air cylinder are Survivair Firefighters' SCBA, covered with a concrete pour tube coated in Liquid Rock. 
I'm going to work on the respirator tonight- Hopefully I can get a good video of Bugsy in action Friday night. 
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

By the way, THANK YOU for the nice comments!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

is that your rooster??

Cool costume


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool and very original!


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> is that your rooster??
> 
> Cool costume


 Yes, that's Basil. He's nosy (and NOISY!), so he was wandering around, keeping an eye on me. 
Glad you like Bugsy!


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Spooklights said:


> Cool and very original!


Thanks! I just finished modifying the respirator- I'll post it later this week.


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great character! The costume and bug bomb both look great. I love all the little details added. It's all in the details!


----------

